# Starvation and the Duchesne River



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Had some business to take care of in Heber this morning with TyeDye. Afterwards we drove up to Strawberry to give it once last chance before ice up. With the roads leading in being icy as could be for our little car we passed it up. The road up to Currant Creek was the same so on a not so whim desion we went to Starvation Reservoir. Considering we had never been there before we fished Rabbit Gulch first. What a mistake. Wasted a half hour without seeing any signs of life. Went to the dam and within 10 minutes TyeDye pulled in a starvation steelhead (Rainbow Trout) with a gold Kastmaster. Got some hits and some fights, then TyeDye pulled in another bow. With the snow coming down the bites shut off for quite some time. Moved around a bit and finally got a bow to shore. Not happy with the lack of action we decided to move down to the Duchesne River to get some spawning browns. With a Gold Blue Fox size 2, my second cast hooked into something big. After fighting the aggresive brown in the current for some tense minutes I got the brute on shore. Measured him at 20.5 inches. While performing the shore side measurement TyeDye was fighting a brute of his own. Once landed it was measured at 18.5 inches. Then TyeDye got another brown at 15 inches. Stayed there for awhile getting bites and fights till dark. The drive home was a nightmare....first white knuckler of the season.

Starvation Reservoir from the dam.


















My 20.5 inch Brown Trout.


----------



## tye dye twins

Been hearing that this was the Strawberry river. What is the name of the river that starts at the Starvation dam?


----------



## 1morecast

Ahhh good job on the browns, I went to starvation once and never again. Its to big to fish from shore. I'm surprise you didnt hit the berry?


----------



## tye dye twins

1morecast said:


> Ahhh good job on the browns, I went to starvation once and never again. Its to big to fish from shore. I'm surprise you didnt hit the berry?


I was shocked by the size of starvy myself. I really should have gone with Tube Dude or Loah.

The berry roads were too scary for our car and the few locations near HWY 40 just seem too shallow to us. We have not heard of a lot of reports of good success shore fishing the berry either. Decided to try something new instead.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER

tye dye twins said:


> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh good job on the browns, I went to starvation once and never again. Its to big to fish from shore. I'm surprise you didnt hit the berry?
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked by the size of starvy myself. I really should have gone with Tube Dude or Loah.
> 
> The berry roads were too scary for our car and the few locations near HWY 40 just seem too shallow to us. We have not heard of a lot of reports of good success shore fishing the berry either. Decided to try something new instead.
Click to expand...

Hey stay off my lake twins...Just kidding.. 
I don't know if you noticed but I had a thread on Starvation a while back called "Been throwing streamers from shore." Those fish are all caught from shore at starvation, with a fly rod...so whoever said Starvy is too big to fish from shore should try it again sometime.

Hope ya had fun and all...Just a heads up though. Next time you fish the strawberry river, it would be wise to check a map and make sure your not fishing on tribal land. Not sure the exact spot you fished but that river has spots on them that are not marked very well. If you get busted they will not take it easy on you. They can take everything.


----------



## flydaddy834

So the berry is not iced over yet huh? I never made it up there this year the first time in a long time. I even got my toon fixed and everything just for the berry. Currant Creek I would think in another year maybe even 2 will be top notch fishing. We have all seen the cutts and the tigers will just keep getting bigger.

Those browns you guys caught are awesome I would have to say that browns are my favorite real fish to catch I say real fish because they are not some mutated tiger trout that is my favorite to catch but again they are mutated and I just cant seem to catch me a big one. I have caught hundreds of bows, cutts and browns way over 20 inches but the tigers I have yet to catch one to be proud of. You guys be proud of those catches good job those are real fish.

Been a week or so since I have seen your posts you guys better not stop fishing I need the reports to get me through the winter. Remember river fishing right now is world class and will be till they almost freeze over actually I dont know if it ever really slows down during the winter months.

Hey how do you guys keep from getting ice on your eyelets you do anything special???


----------



## blueboy22

Thanks for sharing, nice report and Great looking Brown.


----------



## sawsman

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Next time you fish the strawberry river, it would be wise to check a map and make sure your not fishing on tribal land. Not sure the exact spot you fished but that river has spots on them that are not marked very well. If you get busted they will not take it easy on you. They can take everything.


Good advice.


----------



## tye dye twins

flydaddy834 said:


> So the berry is not iced over yet huh? I never made it up there this year the first time in a long time. I even got my toon fixed and everything just for the berry.
> 
> Been a week or so since I have seen your posts you guys better not stop fishing I need the reports to get me through the winter. Remember river fishing right now is world class and will be till they almost freeze over actually I dont know if it ever really slows down during the winter months.
> 
> Hey how do you guys keep from getting ice on your eyelets you do anything special???


Better hit the berry soon then, ice up is coming soon. We have been working latley hence the lack of mid week fishing.

The eyelets are a real pain in the rear. You just have to keep removing them with your hands and fingers. Luckily we are bleesed/cursed with hyperactive sweat glands in our hands. Great for the cold but bad for shaking hands with people.


----------



## madonafly

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":29wqhrff]
> 
> 
> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh good job on the browns, I went to starvation once and never again. Its to big to fish from shore. I'm surprise you didnt hit the berry?
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked by the size of starvy myself. I really should have gone with Tube Dude or Loah.
> 
> The berry roads were too scary for our car and the few locations near HWY 40 just seem too shallow to us. We have not heard of a lot of reports of good success shore fishing the berry either. Decided to try something new instead.
Click to expand...

Hey stay off my lake twins...Just kidding.. 
I don't know if you noticed but I had a thread on Starvation a while back called "Been throwing streamers from shore." Those fish are all caught from shore at starvation, with a fly rod...so whoever said Starvy is too big to fish from shore should try it again sometime.

Hope ya had fun and all...Just a heads up though. Next time you fish the strawberry river, it would be wise to check a map and make sure your not fishing on tribal land. Not sure the exact spot you fished but that river has spots on them that are not marked very well. If you get busted they will not take it easy on you. They can take everything.[/quote:29wqhrff]

I was wondering that myself. I know there are sections Falcon's Ledge were granted access, but ONLY by permission. Sad thing, is it is not well marked.


----------



## tye dye twins

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":103tzvtm]
> 
> 
> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh good job on the browns, I went to starvation once and never again. Its to big to fish from shore. I'm surprise you didnt hit the berry?
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked by the size of starvy myself. I really should have gone with Tube Dude or Loah.
> 
> The berry roads were too scary for our car and the few locations near HWY 40 just seem too shallow to us. We have not heard of a lot of reports of good success shore fishing the berry either. Decided to try something new instead.
Click to expand...

Hey stay off my lake twins...Just kidding.. 
I don't know if you noticed but I had a thread on Starvation a while back called "Been throwing streamers from shore." Those fish are all caught from shore at starvation, with a fly rod...so whoever said Starvy is too big to fish from shore should try it again sometime.

Hope ya had fun and all...Just a heads up though. Next time you fish the strawberry river, it would be wise to check a map and make sure your not fishing on tribal land. Not sure the exact spot you fished but that river has spots on them that are not marked very well. If you get busted they will not take it easy on you. They can take everything.[/quote:103tzvtm]

Don't worry that place was way too far for a day trip. Next year there will be some camping reports though. :twisted:

We were literaly just below the dam and didn't go more than a quarter mile along the river. Is that public area? Thanks for the heads up. We did see 2 other fly guys traveling way further than us so we felt ok but you never know!


----------



## LOAH

Nice brown. Yes, be careful on that river. Boundaries are tough to discern around there and there are enough people that live close by that would call enforcement pretty quickly.



tye dye twins said:


> I really should have gone with Tube Dude or Loah.


I had nothing to do with your trip, but you make it sound like we had plans or something. ??

I might not join in on the feeding frenzy when others are teaming up on you guys, and we bumped into each other once. That doesn't make us fishing buddies. I try to be nice (or at least cordial) to everybody. That's just how I am, usually.

Sorry to put it that way, but I keep seeing my name dragged into your posts that have nothing to do with me.

Again, nice fish. Too bad you didn't rock it at the lake.


----------



## tye dye twins

LOAH said:


> Nice brown. Yes, be careful on that river. Boundaries are tough to discern around there and there are enough people that live close by that would call enforcement pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really should have gone with Tube Dude or Loah.
> 
> 
> 
> I had nothing to do with your trip, but you make it sound like we had plans or something. ??
> 
> I might not join in on the feeding frenzy when others are teaming up on you guys, and we bumped into each other once. That doesn't make us fishing buddies. I try to be nice (or at least cordial) to everybody. That's just how I am, usually.
> 
> Sorry to put it that way, but I keep seeing my name dragged into your posts that have nothing to do with me.
> 
> Again, nice fish. Too bad you didn't rock it at the lake.
Click to expand...

Jeeze LOAH I was just saying that cuz you had a great time out there recently and you have it figured out as well as Tube Dude does. Why do you take that this way? I will never name drop you again. If I do, do I owe you royalty rights now? Sorry buddy but you need a chill pill. Sorry for making you look like the expert on that place, it won't happen again.


----------



## LOAH

Really, I don't mean to be rude, but I see my name on a lot of your posts. This post made it look like we were making plans to get out together. A little misleading to the readers.

People sent me pm's wondering what I told you about Starvation and such. I don't need people that I openly communicate with thinking that I share "secrets" with you guys. That's a threatening thought for a lot of people and I want it to be clear that I'm not one of your sources.

Sure, if you ask me a specific question about a place that you're going to visit, I'll answer the question. I would feel bad to mislead anyone on purpose.

You're totally within your rights, posting where you go and such. The fact that you do is what makes people nervous. Whatever anyone's _opinion_ is of keeping places on the down low, the _reality_ is that people feel like they've earned where they fish and they don't want to share with people who will broadcast where they were.

So when I start taking flak because of your name dropping, that's why I take it like that. Don't worry though, I'm not boarding the TDT bashing train over it.


----------



## LOAH

...And Starvation? I've only gone there a handful of times, most of which were quick stops that resulted in a skunk. Last week was the first time I ever caught a trout. The only other time I caught fish was about three years ago and I got some dink bass and walleye under 14 inches. 

There's no expertise in that.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

That is more experince than us! TyeDye was just saying that we shoulda gone with someone who had a least some expirence with that lake. Such as Tubedude, .45, In2Fishing, Skunk_Buster ect..... In no way did we intend you to take it as we had plans to fish there with you. All you told us about Starvation was shared in your "starvation smackdown". We will no longer drop your name in posts.


----------



## martymcfly73

You guys shouldn't be so defensive. LOAH has a valid claim. He hasn't bashed you guys once. That's a big issue w/ you guys is you are so defensive and dramatic when someone says something to you. LOAH is a genuine as they come. Like Kramer in Seinfeld said, " if I don't like you. You've got problems." Same goes w/ LOAH.


----------



## plottrunner

martymcfly73 said:


> You guys shouldn't be so defensive. LOAH has a valid claim. He hasn't bashed you guys once. That's a big issue w/ you guys is you are so defensive and dramatic when someone says something to you. LOAH is a genuine as they come. Like Kramer in Seinfeld said, " if I don't like you. You've got problems." Same goes w/ LOAH.


Ive avoided these but I have to say something....I cant imagine why they are so defensive...Marty you're usually the first one to jump these 2 every time they report...I thought they made a decent report and I'm pretty sure that's what this place was built for...All the self proclaimed protectors of Utah's fish need to do themselves a favor and get off of wildlife forums..... o-||


----------



## martymcfly73

plottrunner said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys shouldn't be so defensive. LOAH has a valid claim. He hasn't bashed you guys once. That's a big issue w/ you guys is you are so defensive and dramatic when someone says something to you. LOAH is a genuine as they come. Like Kramer in Seinfeld said, " if I don't like you. You've got problems." Same goes w/ LOAH.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive avoided these but I have to say something....I cant imagine why they are so defensive...Marty you're usually the first one to jump these 2 every time they report...I thought they made a decent report and I'm pretty sure that's what this place was built for...All the self proclaimed protectors of Utah's fish need to do themselves a favor and get off of wildlife forums..... o-||
Click to expand...

You need to re read plotty. I've teased them about their hair. I don't give a shizz about where they fish or how they fish. I don't care for their attitudes plain and simple. I tease them in the gutpile but it's just that. I've even told them to go murder some browns on 
the lower. I did jump them about possibly outing a spot, but I was mistaken.


----------



## utahgolf

hahahahahahahahaha. I try and avoid these as well. LOAH I laughed pretty dang hard at your post. just the thought of someone thinking you might have had fishing plans with the twins made you post up and clarify. too funny right there!


----------



## pheaz

plottrunner said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys shouldn't be so defensive. LOAH has a valid claim. He hasn't bashed you guys once. That's a big issue w/ you guys is you are so defensive and dramatic when someone says something to you. LOAH is a genuine as they come. Like Kramer in Seinfeld said, " if I don't like you. You've got problems." Same goes w/ LOAH.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive avoided these but I have to say something....I cant imagine why they are so defensive...Marty you're usually the first one to jump these 2 every time they report...I thought they made a decent report and I'm pretty sure that's what this place was built for...All the self proclaimed protectors of Utah's fish need to do themselves a favor and get off of wildlife forums..... o-||
Click to expand...

+1 plottrunner, for first year fishers these 2 are killin it. Congrats and keep the reports coming TyDys


----------



## brookieguy1

LOAH said:


> Really, I don't mean to be rude, but I see my name on a lot of your posts. This post made it look like we were making plans to get out together. A little misleading to the readers.
> 
> People sent me pm's wondering what I told you about Starvation and such. I don't need people that I openly communicate with thinking that I share "secrets" with you guys. That's a threatening thought for a lot of people and I want it to be clear that I'm not one of your sources.
> 
> Sure, if you ask me a specific question about a place that you're going to visit, I'll answer the question. I would feel bad to mislead anyone on purpose.
> 
> You're totally within your rights, posting where you go and such. The fact that you do is what makes people nervous. Whatever anyone's _opinion_ is of keeping places on the down low, the _reality_ is that people feel like they've earned where they fish and they don't want to share with people who will broadcast where they were.
> 
> So when I start taking flak because of your name dropping, that's why I take it like that. Don't worry though, I'm not boarding the TDT bashing train over it.


 Nice disclaimer LOAH. You're probably planning a spring Boulder trip with them as we speak! You know I'm kidding.


----------



## martymcfly73

pheaz said:


> plottrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys shouldn't be so defensive. LOAH has a valid claim. He hasn't bashed you guys once. That's a big issue w/ you guys is you are so defensive and dramatic when someone says something to you. LOAH is a genuine as they come. Like Kramer in Seinfeld said, " if I don't like you. You've got problems." Same goes w/ LOAH.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive avoided these but I have to say something....I cant imagine why they are so defensive...Marty you're usually the first one to jump these 2 every time they report...I thought they made a decent report and I'm pretty sure that's what this place was built for...All the self proclaimed protectors of Utah's fish need to do themselves a favor and get off of wildlife forums..... o-||
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+1 plottrunner, for first year fishers these 2 are killin it. Congrats and keep the reports coming TyDy

Killing it(them) is right! :O•-:


----------



## live2fish

I really don't know why LOAH is so scared that he might somehow be associated with these guys. They are really good guys and I am proud to claim them as my fishing buds.


----------



## LOAH

Well you're a good friend to these guys. That's really cool of you to say. I've met them once and we spoke for a short while. A few pm's here and there and that's it. I'm not their friend (I'm not their enemy either). 

I'm not scared, but I don't want people getting the wrong idea, due to the way some words were arranged.

I stopped hanging out with a certain crowd a few years back, around the time I got married and had kids (and realized the party was over). These were people that presented themselves and lived in a way that could negatively affect those that were with them. Great people and I miss them, but I knew I needed to stay away if I didn't want the wrong kind of attention. I stay out of trouble now.

Same type of thing here. Maybe that sounds a little cold, but I really shouldn't feel the need to explain myself over someone else's post/response. I had already requested on another forum for them to stop dragging my name into the battles they get into and this is a similar scenario. 

BTW - I couldn't care less that they reported about Starvation. Like I said earlier, that's their right.


----------



## tye dye twins

LOAH said:


> I had already requested on another forum for them to stop dragging my name into the battles they get into and this is a similar scenario.


This was totally diferent and was no where close to a "battle". I didn't see tube dude freak out about his name being dropped (and he is not our buddy) or In2Fishingon BFT for that matter. I mentioned your name here as you had a great time at Starvy in your recent post. We went to Sarvy for our 1st time due to the recent reoports and yes it would have been nice to go with someone who even knew how to get to the dam (I had to call In2Fishing to find out how to get there). That doesn't mean we are buddies and what not and that we had plans to fish together. In fact has there ever been a report where we fished together?

It is funny to me how you don't want your name even associaited with us at all. If that is not an ego I don't know what is? Sorry for tarnishing the good name of LOAH to the forums.


----------



## madonafly

I must have an enormus Ego...... :O•-:


----------



## k2muskie

Hmmmm...I remember the 'Ego' from various college classes way back in the day as I recall there's 3 types of egos:

Id, ego and super-ego... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf

I've only fished with the twins twice! if anybody out there thought a third time happened than you're gladly mistaken! I know how confused the "readers" can get with these posts so I thought I would do my own clarification on the matter.  o-||


----------



## k2muskie

Update here's the 3 Amigo-Egos definitions for those who really desire to know what type of Ego you have or what someone may say you have as an Ego.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id,_ego_and_super-ego#Id

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH

Call it what you want. Everything you touch turns into crap and I don't want it on my shoes.


----------



## blueboy22

o-||


----------



## tye dye twins

LOAH said:


> Call it what you want. Everything you touch turns into crap and I don't want it on my shoes.


Pretty rediculas LOAH. I had heard about how you were like this from others but I didn't know it was true until now. No reason to make enimies here but seriously you are way too touchy about your image on these sites. I mean what was interpreted here was B.S. in the 1st place and for some reason you took it the really wrong way. Poor form dude, my image of you has changed for sure. I know you could probably care less about that though.

I have never heard of someone so worried about their name being associated as an expert on a place, and a wish (key word wish) that I would have gone with them instead of by myself. Somehow that is interpreted as we were buddies and that we had plans to go fishing? Wow, maybe you should consider taking it up with the guys that felt they needed to PM you about that.

Now I know that your great name doesn't want to be associted with us in any way, shape, or form. As I stated before, the 2 others guys didn't freak out by me using their names so why would you? You sure do sit on a high horse pal.


----------



## madonafly

I am still looking for MY High Horse...


----------



## tye dye twins

k2muskie said:


> Update here's the 3 Amigo-Egos definitions for those who really desire to know what type of Ego you have or what someone may say you have as an Ego.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id,_ego_and_super-ego#Id
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Those are frueds therory of personality. Sorry it is not the same thing.


----------



## Cooky

So do you think we could get Frued to post up some fishing stories on this fishing forum? :lol:


----------



## k2muskie

LOAH is like a vast majority of us as I see it. He's genuine and will do anything to help others who really care. If he doesn't want his name associated with you that is to be respected. Based on my readings of this thread he very politely asked for you not to bring his name into your threads. What is wrong with that? 

Again if someone doesn't give you what you want to hear and asks you to be considerate about what you do and/or post you have to come out and lambast them. You can post all you want about your trips down to the nitty gritty thats fine...Just backoff and let folks have their space is my recommendation. If others don't care about you mentioning their names so be it...in this instance a forum member expressed to you to stop bringing up his name...what's so hard to comprehend here...just let it go.


----------



## tye dye twins

Cooky said:


> So do you think we could get Frued to post up some fishing stories on this fishing forum? :lol:


He was gastly afraid of ferns so that might keep him outta your fishing spot! Plus he would have a lot to say about how fisherman choose to "handle" their fish. :lol:


----------



## madonafly

tye dye twins said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think we could get Frued to post up some fishing stories on this fishing forum? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> He was gastly afraid of ferns so that might keep him outta your fishing spot! * Plus he would have a lot to say about how fisherman choose to "handle" their fish*. :lol:
Click to expand...

And would you listen? 8) :lol:


----------



## Dodger

tye dye twins said:


> I have never heard of someone so worried about their name being associated as an expert on a place, and a wish (key word wish) that I would have gone with them instead of by myself. Somehow that is interpreted as we were buddies and that we had plans to go fishing? Wow, maybe you should consider taking it up with the guys that felt they needed to PM you about that.


That's not what he said. He said he was worried about his name being associated with your trips. He's done a lot of work to find spots and I'm sure he's traded a few with other people he trusts not to expose those spots on the internet.

Everyone know here knows LOAH knows what he's doing and you guys know that you rub a lot of people here the wrong way. When you are reminding people here how they feel about you, you don't need to remind everyone, at the same time, that LOAH knows what he's doing.



tye dye twins said:


> Now I know that your great name doesn't want to be associted with us in any way, shape, or form. As I stated before, the 2 others guys didn't freak out by me using their names so why would you? You sure do sit on a high horse pal.


Again, that's not what he said. He said that when you guys go on a fishing trip, you don't need to come back here and compare yourselves to him or mention him as your fishing buddy. I don't believe for even a second that LOAH would be impolite if he ran into you guys somewhere. I also don't believe he was rude here. He had a simple request. Leave him out of your trips.

LOAH has given you some good advice here in the past. I suggest you re-read it before you carry on here.

No hard feelings here guys. I haven't participated in the problems you guys have had here. I have no dog in this fight, just like when LOAH tried to make some suggestions to help you guys in the past. I hope you take what I said here in the same spirit you took what LOAH did for you guys in the past.

Nice brown by the way.


----------



## tye dye twins

madonafly said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think we could get Frued to post up some fishing stories on this fishing forum? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> He was gastly afraid of ferns so that might keep him outta your fishing spot! * Plus he would have a lot to say about how fisherman choose to "handle" their fish*. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And would you listen? 8) :lol:
Click to expand...

Well he was half crazy himself in his interpretations. So maybe. A freudian analysis would be interesting but probably not true. Freud is very close to the word Fraud if you ask me.


----------



## live2fish

The "kind suggestions" and "friendly requests" don't come across as very kind or friendly on this forum sometimes.


----------



## LOAH

tye dye twins said:


> As I stated before, the 2 others guys didn't freak out by me using their names so why would you?


I didn't. I simply curbed something so it wouldn't be misinterpreted. I did it cordially and gently until you overreacted (like usual), then I stopped being cordial and spelled it out bluntly for you after the usual pattern started to take form.

You already know that what you do on the forums blows up in your face. Still, you act surprised when someone states the obvious.

My observations show that you tend to receive a repeating pattern of results. The only way to bring different results is to make a change somewhere.

Most of us can see pretty clearly, what needs to change. Your reactions to peoples' comments go over the top pretty quickly.

You're presented with some sort of stimulus (a comment on your trip report):

Option #1 - React immediately out of emotion.

or

Option #2 - Think it through carefully, absorb what has already been said, and CHOOSE your reaction.

People create their own weather.

It's practically a page from Covey, but it's true.


----------



## bugchuker

I slayed the Browns in that river a couple years ago, only thing I ever caught out of the lake is walleye and SMB.


----------



## Catherder

Cooky said:


> So do you think we could get Frued to post up some fishing stories on this fishing forum? :lol:


Now, *THAT* would be interesting. I wonder how he would psychoanalyze this situation?

And dare I say it.....ibtl


----------



## tye dye twins

bugchuker said:


> I slayed the Browns in that river a couple years ago, only thing I ever caught out of the lake is walleye and SMB.


Still hopefull for the walleye there. My old high school fishing teacher told me to hit starvy in the fall for eyes but I am sure he meant earlier in the fall than by now and by boat not shore.

A return trip in the spring is in order for sure. Camping is $10 and the day fee was $7. Better to camp there next time.

It looked like great SMB habitat to me as well!


----------



## tye dye twins

Catherder said:


> And dare I say it.....ibtl


Ha I had to get out my "texting dictionary of acronyms" to get that one!


----------



## k2muskie

ibtl=in before the lock. 

IMHO this tread brings out some very valuable lessons and probably won't be locked unless it breaks rules. Again based on my readings has yet to cross the line...

Dodger very well stated and the same goes for LOAH...grab the brass ring on this one guys and let it go...'God is willing to help those who help themselves'...point being its called lessons learned...quote from my dear departed Grandmother.


----------



## wyogoob

ibtl? I didn't know that one. cool, Mr Google told me what it was. 

Should the UWN have an acronym dictionary?


Or, charge 5¢ per acronym; money going to the UWN Moderator Retirement Fund?


----------



## Petersen

Although more interesting that staying home sick and watching Days of Our Lives, I think this soap opera has run its course. This is the UWN Fishing Reports forum, not daytime television on NBC. Whether the TyeDye twins will bounce back after their brutal repudiation by LOAH, I don't know. Whether LOAH will come to grips with his past demons and show remorse for his cutting words, remains an open question. The ratings are in, and the drama needs to come to a sudden end.

Like k2muskie said, there's no reason to lock this thread now, but really, let's dispense with the soap opera. I haven't run into these sorts of arguments about who will play with whom since about 2nd grade. Come on, let's knock it off.


----------



## LOAH

...Be sure to tune in to the next episode of "As The Stomach Turns".


----------



## flydaddy834

I think Loah could have at least tried to reach the twins through PMs or something. But maybe he just wanted to show the forum world who he really is. what ever happend to KARMA I hear it so many times from LOAH in almost everyone of your posts. They are who they are and half or most is not justified just because others bash dosent or shouldnt give you the reason to call them out on a open forum and basically tell them they arent cool with you. Maybe its your true colors shinning through LOAH its like me getting mad at you for years ago, I tell you about BC and you go off and report the hek out of it many eons ago I was the one who pointed you out and it had not been on the old forum but I didnt say anything till now its usually not my nature till now anyway. I so thought we were done caring what others think of us and trying to fit in with the IN crowd just to be accecpted or to be cool. How bout trying to be different and lead by example its so easy to follow and do what others think is cool but it takes a man to try to be different. Like I said KARMA what the hek did they do to you LOAH what just because you wouldnt fit in anymore because you were actually nice to someone that they didnt like. One day it will come back to you and I hope it does sorry. OMG they mentioned your name and you call them out on a open forum what a childish thing to do really. 

What ever happend to treating people the way you would want to be treated. What a cesspool of a world seriously. And talking about giving out spots I kick myself everyday for telling you about BC trust me if I could take that back I would. Now we all have opinions LOAH can have his and I can have mine if were going to call people out on open forum let the truth be known its not nice to treat someone like crap..................................................................................EVER. Also hope others will see the true you and what it takes to be a man, and true fisherman its not just about respecting the outdoors, the fish, but every human who loves doing it. But lets make others happy and clairify so you can be in the happy circle of idiots who really could care less about being a true person.


----------



## kochanut

LOAH for president!


----------



## Tylert

My vote is in for LOAH


----------



## madonafly

I got to say, this forum is unlike any I frequent.


----------



## Brookie

I just wish I could go fishing as much as LOAH and the Twins.


----------



## scientificangler

madonafly said:


> I got to say, this forum is unlike any I frequent.


Well said.


----------



## scientificangler

Oh yeah, and LOAH for LOAH!


----------



## Dagwood

The ironic thing here is that this thread has become the very thing that LOAH was trying to avoid by asking the twins to leave him out of their posts


----------



## Catherder

kochanut said:


> LOAH for president!


My vote is for Pedro.


----------



## sawsman

Catherder said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOAH for president!
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is for Pedro.
Click to expand...

Definately not Obama..


----------



## nate1031

LOAH was quite tactful. The twins reacted immaturely. A nice fish was caught. What's all the huff about?


----------



## JuddCT

Nice looking fish and good job. Just respect his request (LOAH's request that is) as it sounds like he has contacted you in the past through other sites. ETDT & TDT, you guys always DEMAND respect, well you gotta give it to get it. IBTL!


----------



## Fishracer

I don't see what the big deal is. I would not my name associated with the twins either. LOAH is well respected and liked and I have never met him. I agree 100 percent with LOAH.


----------



## svmoose

I can't believe this thread has gone on for 7 pages. I honestly didn't feel like LOAH's initial post was rude or offensive and by was correct in posting it in the open as the public was reading it and under an assumption that LOAH didn't want others to make. That being said - perhaps what's weighing most heavily on my mind is that they should make an acronym dictionary in paperback form because I'm always lost with the IMO IMHO BTW FTW STFU LMBO etc, and now there's IBTL. 

IBTL...


----------



## iceicebaby

anyone wanna go ice fishing? I hear the pump house is solid! Go check it and give a report. Thanks ;-)


----------



## trout

IBTL.... dont give them any ideas, can you imagine the TDT posts about the pumphouse, can't wait. some of my favs
L8R
U2
FWIW

ones I hate
LOL
OMG
WTF
IMOH

ones I want to coin
IH8LOAH...I don't put I thinks it's TDT new license plate 
H8RSGH8 = Haters gonna Hate


----------



## martymcfly73

trout said:


> IBTL.... dont give them any ideas, can you imagine the TDT posts about the pumphouse, can't wait. some of my favs
> L8R
> U2
> FWIW
> 
> ones I hate
> LOL
> OMG
> WTF
> IMOH
> 
> ones I want to coin
> IH8LOAH...I don't put I thinks it's TDT new license plate
> H8RSGH8 = Haters gonna Hate


BAHAHAHA! I'll remember all those when I text you.


----------



## LOAH

trout said:


> H8RSGH8 = Haters gonna Hate


Nice. This needs to be on a Lamborghini or a Ferrari.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER

nate1031 said:


> LOAH was quite tactful. The twins reacted immaturely. A nice fish was caught. What's all the huff about?


I believe we all just had to talk about something other than that one other thread that went on for a few days... Don't worry though. Something new will be broken down to little pieces and speculated by the masses again soon. :O•-:


----------



## Porky

That's one nice brownfish dude caught, but why'd it have to die? Don't be killin' on the brown fish. Loah has better reports, I don't blame him for not wanting to ride the same Internet short bus as the twins, those two are terrible for UT fishing and it's future. 

The Porkster


----------



## Giggs

I read a lot of reports on these sites, don't post much cause of stuff like this, and I rarely get to fish anymore. Twins - I really enjoy your reports, it reminds me of me at a younger, more hassle free age. Keep up the good reports. I love hearing about places you normally wouldn't hear about.

I've also seen a lot of complaints about them keeping/killing/mishandling fish. The way I consider it, Jesus was a fisherman, and I don't think he released the fish unharmed and unscathed. Just my .02 worth...


----------



## madonafly

Giggs said:


> I read a lot of reports on these sites, don't post much cause of stuff like this, and I rarely get to fish anymore. Twins - I really enjoy your reports, it reminds me of me at a younger, more hassle free age. Keep up the good reports. I love hearing about places you normally wouldn't hear about.
> 
> I've also seen a lot of complaints about them keeping/killing/mishandling fish. The way I consider it, Jesus was a fisherman, and I don't think he released the fish unharmed and unscathed. Just my .02 worth...


Pretty sure Jesus fished for food, in which case kill them. He did not fish "C&R" waters that is a NO KILL situation. Not quite the same thing. I am betting he could release a fish unharmed however LOL Since when is mid twenties care free, isn't it called unemployeed? Just askin' he, he, he Just kidding twins I know you are trying.


----------



## Giggs

Stuff happens. I think the statistics that the DNR throw out in the proclamation is that 9 out of 10 fish caught with artificial flies and lures will survive, so obviously they're aware that not all fish survive. If a fish population were so threatened that a few individual fish being taken out would adversely effect a given population, I'm of the opinion no fishing should even happen.

In my most humble opinion, I think it has more to do with the Twins age and the amount of success they've had. Great for them. I also see that they do harvest a lot of fish, and utilize them. There is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping fish and eating them. WWJD?


----------



## sawsman

Giggs said:


> WWJD?


Whatever he wants..


----------



## JuddCT

It has nothing to do with amount of fish they catch! Although I'm sure they think it does. keep fishin twins and keep posting. I've noticed gradual progress in each of their posts, they will get there soon enough. FYI, go back and read through all of LOAH's posts, he is a great fisherman to learn from (this includes how and what to say in a great fishing post).


----------



## gnfishn

I haven't been there in a while but I thought that area just below the dam was C&R only. Am I wrong?


----------



## tye dye twins

gnfishn said:


> I haven't been there in a while but I thought that area just below the dam was C&R only. Am I wrong?


Read the proc before speculating please.

Strawberry River, Duchesne and Wasatch
counties
• ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY.
• No overnight camping on Division land.


----------



## madonafly

Found this interesting though:

You may not fish at waters that have a specific bag or size limit if you possess fish in violation of that limit. For example, if the cutthroat trout limit at a river you’d like to
fish is two cutthroats, and you harvested three cutthroats earlier that day at another water, you can’t fish at that river until you consume at least one of the cutthroats you harvested earlier. You may continue to fish while in possession of a full limit, but you must immediately release any additional fish you catch.


Oh YES this is a quote from the Proclaimation. Wonder how many are honest about this.


----------



## Mojo

Giggs said:


> I've also seen a lot of complaints about them keeping/killing/mishandling fish. The way I consider it, Jesus was a fisherman, and I don't think he released the fish unharmed and unscathed. Just my .02 worth...


I thought Jesus was a carpenter?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Giggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWJD?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever he wants..
Click to expand...

He must follow the Forum rules like everyone else. :lol:


----------



## LOAH

tye dye twins said:


> Read the proc before speculating please.
> 
> Strawberry River, Duchesne and Wasatch
> counties
> • ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY.
> • No overnight camping on Division land.


Forgot a part:

, Duchesne and Wasatch 
counties
*From the confluence with Red Creek, near Pinnacles, upstream to Soldier Creek Dam.*
•	ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY.
•	No overnight camping on Division land.

It's okay to use bait on that section.


----------



## k2muskie

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWJD?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever he wants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must follow the Forum rules like everyone else. :lol:
Click to expand...

Of course he must follow the rules...didn't his Father make them and hand them down?...rules, rules silly rules why must all follow the 'golden rules'...hmmm treat others as you would like to be treated...oh I'm think'n not part of the orginial 10 but an unwritten one. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

k2muskie said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWJD?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever he wants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must follow the Forum rules like everyone else. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he must follow the rules...didn't his Father make them and hand them down?...rules, rules silly rules why must all follow the 'golden rules'...hmmm treat others as you would like to be treated...oh I'm think'n not part of the orginial 10 but an unwritten one. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie

Mojo said:


> Giggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also seen a lot of complaints about them keeping/killing/mishandling fish. The way I consider it, Jesus was a fisherman, and I don't think he released the fish unharmed and unscathed. Just my .02 worth...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Jesus was a carpenter?
Click to expand...

Well per my 'Sunday' school teaching...again way, way, and I mean way back in the day they believe Jesus was a Carpenter (no-one is for sure but most info states he was a Carpenter). It was his Apostles/Disciples that did the fishing duties...I even looked it up today and dang I do remember what the Sunday school teacher told us from way, way, and I mean way back than...I don't ever remember hearing about fishing in C&R waters though...maybe the Sunday School teacher didn't tell us they had C&R waters back then...but they fished to survive and provide food to others...


----------



## Grandpa D

Talk about veering!
I thought that this thread was about Starvation and The Duchesne River. :O•-: o-||


----------



## k2muskie

Grandpa D said:


> Talk about veering!
> I thought that this thread was about Starvation and The Duchesne River. :O•-: o-||


I know but every story has to have the Paul Harvey 'rest of the story'...some lessons in this story for all to learn from...note how it goes from the story, to a request, to well a 'lively' discussion, to WWJD, to Jesus being a fisherman (kinda relates to the thread), to Jesus being a Carpenter...so just needed to provide clarification...thats all...Dang we learn so much from threads like this note just all the acryonms one has learned...right Goob...


----------



## madonafly

Peter was the fisherman, but then again maybe we aren't talking about the Jesus...never know these days.


----------



## bugchuker

Jesus could feed 5000 with less than a limit of fish.


----------



## Catherder

I'm probably going to be struck down here, but I can't help but jumping in on this theological discussion. (slow work day)

1.


Mojo said:


> I thought Jesus was a carpenter?


 Correct, Jesus was a carpenter and Peter, James, John, and Andrew were fishermen. This is instructive in that it shows that even anglers (and the lies we tell) still have hope at being saved.

2.


madonafly said:


> Pretty sure Jesus fished for food, in which case kill them. He did not fish "C&R" waters that is a NO KILL situation. Not quite the same thing. I am betting he could release a fish unharmed however LOL


Madona/FG, You are correct that Jesus fished for food. However, you will be happy to know that He also was concerned about fish health and correct C&R practices. How do we know this? In the "Render unto Caeser" story, we read that Jesus instructed a disciple to catch a fish and remove a chunk of money lodged in the poor fishes throat, thus insuring a successful C&R. Additionally, He was able to heal all, and if he so wished, could have healed a hooked fish as well. Even a fish caught with treble hooks and gill gaffed.

3.


bugchuker said:


> Jesus could feed 5000 with less than a limit of fish.


The more interesting theological question is, could He feed the TDT for one week with less than a limit of fish? 

4.


wyogoob said:


> He must follow the Forum rules like everyone else. :lol:


I suppose this is true, but the greater question is would He consider it sinful to badger mods with acronyms, "in before the lock" postings, and other distractions in these 10 page threads? :?:

5. Since we're on the subject, Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Ifish

I can't believe I have missed all of this. I just hate having to work. 

I will admit when I read the page one reference to LOAH, I thought the twins had made or passed up on plans to fish with him....

Anyway, wasn't Jesus a guide, too? He told people where to cast their nets and they caught so many their nets couldn't be hauled in to the boat.

Aren't we about due for a good spearfishing thread?

Happy Holidays!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Hasn't this thread gone on long enough?


----------



## k2muskie

^ Interesting this thread should have come to an end like on page 2 with a very simple and tactful request but it didn't. Hmmmmmmmmmm and I wonder why. -Ov- -Ov- 

I'm finding it a rather interesting thread now as brings back memories of my up-bringing and I like that yea maybe a bit off the orginial post but it does talk about fishing way back in WWJD...

Additionally I see it as learning about the 'golden rules' willing to accept a simple request made very politely, learning to respect, and just plain overall learning and dare I say reflecting possibly on why this thread has labored on. I'm kinda liking this informative discussion. How would you recommend it come to an end if I may ask?


----------



## Grandpa D

Everyone could just **** posting! :roll:


----------



## blueboy22

o-||


----------



## Chaser

Catherder said:


> The more interesting theological question is, could He feed the TDT for one week with less than a limit of fish?


Comment of the year, right there! Thanks for the laugh, Catherder! I almost sprayed my screen with gatorade when I read this comment.


----------



## madonafly

Grandpa D said:


> Everyone could just posting! :roll:


Do you mean "quit " posting?

I think it will die of old age personally.


----------



## ScottyP

Christian terrorists have hijacked this thread!


----------



## wyogoob

o-||


----------



## madonafly

Is that popcorn buttered? If so, pass some over


----------



## Catherder

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Hasn't this thread gone on long enough?





k2muskie said:


> How would you recommend it come to an end if I may ask?





ScottyP said:


> Christian terrorists have hijacked this thread!


Maybe you can get the ACLU to stop this thread. *-HELP!-*


----------



## tye dye twins

Oh I have thought of several responses to the TDT haters over the past few days.


----------



## trout

H8RSGH8


----------



## martymcfly73

tye dye twins said:


> Oh I have thought of several responses to the TDT haters over the past few days.


At least it isn't another cat photo o-||


----------



## tye dye twins

Some people got a kick outta this cat..........


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

k2muskie said:


> ^ Interesting this thread should have come to an end like on page 2 with a very simple and tactful request but it didn't. Hmmmmmmmmmm and I wonder why. -Ov- -Ov-


Maybe because it is not my place...or anyone eles's place to tell people to stop posting their opinions whether they be good, bad or ugly. The only reason I asked on page 10 is because it became a sunday school session rant instead of staying on the topic of "he who must not be named" and/or starvation reservoir.


----------



## LOAH

It's not like I "can't be named" or anything like that. I really don't care if someone mentions my name in a post. That would be super lame. All I'm saying is that if you do, try not to make it look like we're planning to get out together, or as if I had your back in a fight.

Mentioning me in reference to fishing tactics or a lake I actually frequent (maybe someone wanted info on a place I know really well) wouldn't mislead anyone. That's my whole issue and I'm sure you'll watch that in the future.

I'm sorry if it made you guys feel bad. My intention was only to clear things up. Things escalated, as they tend to do.


----------



## Riverrat77

I thought it was pretty clear..... they dropped your name in reference to Starvation, where you just had a great trip and people thought you took them and spilled your guts on the place. That was not the case and you made it clear, while also requesting a degree of separation from their style of trips and yours. Simple enough.... your choice whether or not you want to be associated with the twins and thats entirely your right. The twins should have acknowledged that and left it there.... we all know what happened instead. PM request might have killed this on page 2 though. 

You're a good dude LOAH who doesn't seem to harbor much ill will toward anyone... and the Twins for whatever reason, seem to be a polarizing train wreck when they post. Never met em and my feelings on that matter are neither here nor there, but thats the reality of almost every one of their posts. I don't blame you for wanting to stay off the tracks. The whole PM you because somebody thought you told somebody something somebody didn't want you to say is obnoxious to deal with.... but its the price of having secrets I guess. Hope this whole forum can get back to a live and let live standard instead of the us and them breakdown that seems to be status quo all over the place these days. :?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

This is getting old....


----------



## kochanut

so i assume the planned fishing trip with Loah has been called off then?




i couldent help it


----------



## JuddCT

I loved this thread. It was awesome!


----------



## Fishracer

CLASSIC! :lol:


----------

